# elapsed time = διαρρεύσας χρόνος



## GeorgeA (May 27, 2013)

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα!

Πώς θα λέγατε το "elapsed time" στην παρακάτω πρόταση;

The digital displays on the Drills Recorder will also show *the elapsed time *of the recording and…

Πρόκειται για συσκευή που κάνει οπτικοακουστική εγγραφή και έχει μια ψηφιακή ένδειξη που δείχνει το χρόνο που περνάει. 

"τον χρόνο που πέρασε"
"παρερχόμενο χρόνο"
κάτι καλύτερο;


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2013)

Τον χρόνο που έχει διανυθεί;


----------



## dharvatis (May 27, 2013)

...τον χρόνο εγγραφής που έχει παρέλθει...
...τον μέχρι τότε χρόνο εγγραφής...
...τον χρόνο εγγραφής μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή...
(στο τσακίρ κέφι:) ...τον παρελθόντα/διανυθέντα χρόνο εγγραφής...


----------



## Themis (May 27, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> (στο τσακίρ κέφι:) ...τον παρελθόντα/διανυθέντα χρόνο εγγραφής...


Στο τσακίρ κέφι δεν χωράνε τσιγκουνιές: τον _διαρρεύσαντα_.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

Themis said:


> Στο τσακίρ κέφι δεν χωράνε τσιγκουνιές: τον _διαρρεύσαντα_.



Όχι, γιατί μετά θα έχουμε την απορία τι ακριβώς διέρρευσε ο χρόνος, εκτός αν ήταν αυτόματη η διαρροή, ρεύση.


----------



## dharvatis (May 27, 2013)

Wikileaks!


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2013)

Ψήφισα στον τίτλο, αλλά μπορώ να προσθέσω και το *χρονικό διάστημα που έχει περάσει*, για να μη φανεί ότι κάνουμε διακρίσεις σε βάρος όσων έχουν υψηλό δείκτη μπλαμπλά.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
Ο _*παρελθών χρόνος**_ (αναπαραγωγής / εγγραφής) πάντως έχει ευρήματα γι' αυτό ακριβώς που συζητάμε, σε εγχειρίδια συσκευών και περιγραφές λογισμικού (π.χ. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, ...), μαζί με τον *εναπομένοντα* για το remaining.

Και ο _διαρρεύσας χρόνος_ έχει ευρήματα σε εγχειρίδια, αλλά μόνον τα εξής τρία (1, 2, 3).

Ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ βέβαια, αλλά με συμπαθάτε που δεν βλέπω τίποτα ευ στον _διαρρεύσαντα_, έτσι;
Εδώ που τα λέμε, και ο _παρελθών_ κάπως στριφνός είναι.

Αν και βρίσκω αρκετά με το πολύ πιο στρωτό για τα σημερινά μάτια και αυτιά _«*χρόνος που έχει περάσει*»_.


* που λέει ο Χαρβάτιους τσακιρκεφάτους. :)


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2013)

Κοίταξα στην teleterm, μια και ξέρω ότι την ΕΛΕΤΟ δεν την σκιάζουν οι μετοχές. Έχει διαλέξει το _διαρρεύσας_.
Το πρόβλημα με τον _παρελθόντα χρόνο_ είναι ότι δεν δηλώνει το χρονικό διάστημα που μεσολάβησε από τότε μέχρι τώρα, αλλά απλώς τον... παρελθόντα χρόνο, τα περασμένα σε σχέση με τα τωρινά και τα μελλοντικά. Δεν έχω τι άλλο να πω για την προτίμησή μου.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
Καταλαβαίνω τι λες, γι' αυτό πρόσθεσα το _αναπαραγωγής / εγγραφής._ Aπό την άλλη όμως, με την επίδραση των σημερινών σημασιών της διαρροής, κυριολεκτικής και μεταφορικών, ο _διαρρεύσας_ παραπέμπει μάλλον στον ανεπιθύμητα διαφυγόντα, τον απολεσθέντα.

Τεσπά, προτιμώ να παραμείνω αμέτοχος. :)


----------



## Themis (May 28, 2013)

O "διαρρεύσας χρόνος" ήταν απολύτως καθιερωμένη έκφραση στην καθαρεύουσα και αυτή η έννοια του "διαρρέω" διατηρείται στα σύγχρονα λεξικά. Το πρόβλημα είναι, Δαεμάνε, να μου βρεις υδραυλικό για τον χρονοσωλήνα μου που έχει μόνιμη διαρροή.

Εκτός από τα όσα αναφέρθηκαν, θα θεωρούσα απαραίτητο να έχουμε υπόψη μας για το elapsed time, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση βέβαια, τις αποδόσεις _χρονικό διάστημα_ και _διάρκεια_.


----------



## GeorgeA (May 28, 2013)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Έκανα προτάσεις για 1-2 λεπτά για να το συνηθίσω αυτό το διαρρεύσας χρόνος. Είναι πολύ ακριβές και οικονομικό σε λέξεις. 

Αλλά δεν το βρίσκω πολύ εύχρηστο στην περίπτωσή μου, ειδικά στην αιτιατική. 

Για τις απαιτήσεις του κειμένου μου θα χρησιμοποιήσω το "χρόνος που έχει περάσει".


----------



## Themis (May 28, 2013)

Στην περίπτωσή σου θα έβαζα "χρονικό διάστημα εγγραφής".


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2013)

Themis said:


> ... Το πρόβλημα είναι, Δαεμάνε, να μου βρεις υδραυλικό για τον χρονοσωλήνα μου που έχει μόνιμη διαρροή.
> ...



Here's a whole crew of them, short of the boy. Time Bandits Plumbers, UnLtd. 






Diachronic. :twit:


----------



## GeorgeA (May 28, 2013)

Γεια σου Daeman με τα οπτικοακουστικά σου. :)

Θέμη σ' ευχαριστώ. 

Μόλις δοκίμασα το "χρονικό διάστημα εγγραφής" στις 6-7 φορές που επαναλαμβάνεται αυτός ο όρος στο κείμενό μου και τουλάχιστον σε δύο περιπτώσεις, μετέφερε το νόημα καλύτερα από το "χρόνος που έχει περάσει" που είχα επιλέξει. Οπότε θα χρησιμοποιήσω την πρότασή σου τελικά.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2013)

Τα «χρόνος εγγραφής» ή «χρονικό διάστημα εγγραφής» δεν μας λένε ότι είναι ένα μέγεθος που ανανεώνεται συνέχεια. Συνήθως θα τα βλέπαμε σε σχέση με τη συνολική διάρκεια εγγραφής. Δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να ξεφύγεις από το _elapsed_...


----------



## GeorgeA (May 28, 2013)

Βλέπω αυτό που λες Νίκο και συμφωνώ.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, στο κείμενο αυτό είναι κατανοητό και έτσι. 

Έχω το Drills Recorder elapsed time counter 
που τώρα έγινε "μετρητής του χρονικού διαστήματος εγγραφής"

κι έπειτα έχω το elapsed time (as in "The elapsed time of the file appears on the …Recorder digital display.
Το χρονικό διάστημα εγγραφής θα εμφανιστεί στην ψηφιακή οθόνη ...(της οπτικοακουστικής αυτής συσκευής).

Και διάφορες τέτοιες παραλλαγές. 
Πιστεύω πως ο αναγνώστης αυτής της οδηγίας θα το καταλάβει.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2013)

Εναλλακτικά:

elapsed time counter: μετρητής χρόνου εγγραφής
The elapsed time of the file appears = Η τρέχουσα διάρκεια εγγραφής του αρχείου εμφανίζεται...
digital display = ψηφιακή ένδειξη; Help!


----------



## GeorgeA (May 28, 2013)

Μ' αρέσει αυτή η λύση. 
Ο μόνος μου δισταγμός είναι ότι αν λέω το
elapsed time counter: «μετρητής χρόνου εγγραφής» και το
elapsed time «τρέχουσα διάρκεια εγγραφής» 
δεν θα έχω consistency. (πετάω το αγγλικό εδώ γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος πώς λέμε την "μεταφραστική inconsistency". Δηλαδή σ' ένα μέρος του κειμένου να αποκαλώ έναν όρο έτσι και λίγο παρακάτω να τον αποκαλώ αλλιώς.).

Αν κι εδώ έχουμε "elapsed time" και "elapsed time counter" έχω κάποιο δισταγμό να το βάλω έτσι εδώ κι αλλιώς. 
Είναι αποδεκτό αυτό; (δηλαδή να αλλάζω την ορολογία μου στο ίδιο κείμενο.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> digital display = ψηφιακή ένδειξη; Help!


Τι άλλο;


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Τι θα πει τι άλλο; Η ΕΛΕΤΟ έχει «οπτική παρουσίαση» (σε μερικά πάει, σε άλλα δεν πάει). Και στο μυαλό μου έχω κάτι που δεν είναι ούτε _οθόνη_ ούτε _ένδειξη_. Ούτε _καντράν_. Πιθανότατα ούτε υπαρκτό.

Γιώργο, με μπλοκάρεις και σε μπλοκάρω. Έκανα τις διατυπώσεις πιο καθημερινές και πιο κατανοητές, και τώρα μου ζητάς ορολογική καθαρότητα. Μα αυτή πέθανε μαζί με τον _διαρρεύσαντα χρόνο εγγραφής_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 28, 2013)

Αν αρχίσουμε την άσκηση στο πού θα μπορούσε να αναφέρεται ένα digital display, να μην ξεχάσουμε και τα μαθήματα ανατομίας. :lol: 

Όμως, αφού μιλάμε για κάποιο σύστημα εγγραφής, (υπέθεσα ότι) θα είναι κάτι που είναι ή μοιάζει με ψηφιακό καντράν. Εκεί παίρνουμε κάθε λογής ενδείξεις, ergo, ψηφιακή ένδειξη.


----------



## Themis (May 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...] μου ζητάς ορολογική καθαρότητα. Μα αυτή πέθανε μαζί με τον _διαρρεύσαντα χρόνο εγγραφής_.


Ακριβώς αυτό. Δηλαδή, Γιώργο, υπάρχουν δύο δυνατότητες. Η πρώτη είναι η ακριβέστατη απόδοση "διαρρεύσας χρόνος", η οποία αντιστοιχεί πλήρως στο elapsed time και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, αλλά είναι καθαρευουσιάνικη και δύσπεπτη και δύσκολα χρησιμοποιείται σε τέτοιου είδους κείμενα. Η δεύτερη δυνατότητα είναι οι εναλλακτικές λύσεις που συζητήσαμε. Είναι όμως καθαρά δική σου απόφαση αν, με βάση το κείμενό σου, κρίνεις σκόπιμο να χρησιμοποιήσεις παντού την ίδια απόδοση ή δεν το θεωρείς αναγκαίο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το μίνιμουμ είναι να πειστείς ότι ο αναγνώστης καταλαβαίνει για ποιο πράγμα μιλάς. May the Force be with you.


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2013)

...
«Time - he's waiting in the wings, he speaks of senseless things, his script is you and me, boys...»
Ωχ ωχ ωχ, η υπόθεση σηκώνει τσιγάρο. «Time takes a cigarette, puts it in your mouth, you pull on your finger, then another finger, then your cigarette...» Μπα, τίποτα δεν βγαίνει, μπάφιασα. Για στάσου! Ακούω φωνές μέσα στο κεφάλι μου. Τι λένε;
«You're too old to lose it, too young to choose it, and the clock waits so patiently on your song. Oh, no, you're not alone, no matter what or who you've been, no matter when or where you've seen, all the knives seem to lacerate your brain; I've had my share, I'll help you with the pain. You're not alone...»



Themis said:


> ... May the Force be with you.


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2013)

GeorgeA said:


> [...] κι έπειτα έχω το elapsed time (as in "The elapsed time of the file appears on the …Recorder digital display.
> Το χρονικό διάστημα εγγραφής θα εμφανιστεί στην ψηφιακή οθόνη ...(της οπτικοακουστικής αυτής συσκευής).
> [...]





nickel said:


> ...The elapsed time of the file appears = Η τρέχουσα διάρκεια εγγραφής του αρχείου εμφανίζεται...
> digital display = ψηφιακή ένδειξη; Help!



Από τη σύνταξη του πρωτότυπου «The elapsed time of the file appears on the …Recorder digital display» (υποθέτοντας ότι στη θέση των αποσιωπητικών αναφέρεται το μοντέλο της συσκευής) και από τη διαδικασία που περιγράφεται, αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι _η ένδειξη_ του elapsed time εμφανίζεται στην ψηφιακή οθόνη (ή καντράν) της συσκευής εγγραφής. Αλλιώς, βάζουμε τη συσκευή να γράφει και «το elapsed time εμφανίζεται στην ψηφιακή ένδειξη»; Μπα. 
Αυτό όμως το ξέρει καλύτερα ο Γιώργος.

Εκτός αν τσακιρκεφιαστούμε ελετοϊκώς πάλι και πούμε στον «ψηφιακό ενδείκτη», που ωστόσο δείχνει προς το indicator.


----------



## GeorgeA (May 30, 2013)

Themis said:


> Ακριβώς αυτό. Δηλαδή, Γιώργο, υπάρχουν δύο δυνατότητες. Η πρώτη είναι η ακριβέστατη απόδοση "διαρρεύσας χρόνος", η οποία αντιστοιχεί πλήρως στο elapsed time και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις, αλλά είναι καθαρευουσιάνικη και δύσπεπτη και δύσκολα χρησιμοποιείται σε τέτοιου είδους κείμενα. Η δεύτερη δυνατότητα είναι οι εναλλακτικές λύσεις που συζητήσαμε. Είναι όμως καθαρά δική σου απόφαση αν, με βάση το κείμενό σου, κρίνεις σκόπιμο να χρησιμοποιήσεις παντού την ίδια απόδοση ή δεν το θεωρείς αναγκαίο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το μίνιμουμ είναι να πειστείς ότι ο αναγνώστης καταλαβαίνει για ποιο πράγμα μιλάς. May the Force be with you.



Το κατάλαβα Θέμη. 
Ευχαριστώ για την κατεύθυνση, βοηθά πολύ.

Σχετικά με το "ένδειξη" vs "οθόνη", Daeman, ναι, πρόκειται για ψηφιακή οθόνη (ή καντράν) της συσκευής εγγραφής. Αλλά έχει διάφορες οθόνες και διάφορες ενδείξεις. Αλλά αυτό έχει λυθεί τώρα.

Η συνεισφορά σας με βοήθησε πολύ και μέσα από αυτές βρήκα λύσεις που δεν θα είχα σκεφτεί μόνος μου με τίποτα.

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!


----------

